# Delivery Program at Performance Center West



## MEBII (Jan 12, 2015)

Wondering is there is a a delivery program for the new facility at the Thermal Club?


----------



## Lionnutz (Jul 24, 2014)

Nope at this time it is for driving school only. No deliveries


----------



## MEBII (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks Lionnuts for the quick reply. Really is unfair to half of BMW US customers. I thought the Oct 2014 press release mentioned something about deliveries.


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

MEBII said:


> Thanks Lionnuts for the quick reply. Really is unfair to half of BMW US customers. I thought the Oct 2014 press release mentioned something about deliveries.


Unfair ? How so ? I think it's unfair to the people on the east coast because they don't get to take a long road trip on the way home in their new BMW


----------



## MEBII (Jan 12, 2015)

The Other Tom said:


> Unfair ? How so ? I think it's unfair to the people on the east coast because they don't get to take a long road trip on the way home in their new BMW


You know, you can always come out for a track day to Sonoma or Laguna Seca if you want a 3,000 mile cross country experience.

Asked my CA about PCD and he said there are rumors but nothing in writing. The San Francisco Bay Area and LA are BMW's biggest markets in the world so one would think it's a matter of time.


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

MEBII said:


> You know, you can always come out for a track day to Sonoma or Laguna Seca if you want a 3,000 mile cross country experience.
> 
> Asked my CA about PCD and he said there are rumors but nothing in writing. The San Francisco Bay Area and LA are BMW's biggest markets in the world so one would think it's a matter of time.


It's my guess that they will eventually do it. PCD is very popular and I imagine they'd open another one.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

MEBII said:


> I thought the Oct 2014 press release mentioned something about deliveries.


Nope. In fact, when asked that question directly, BMW said they had no plans to use the Thermal Club location for deliveries.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

Ninong said:


> Nope. In fact, when asked that question directly, BMW said they had no plans to use the Thermal Club location for deliveries.


Surprising


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

need4speed said:


> Surprising


Maybe they will change their minds in the future? 

Maybe the European Delivery program they run now is because they have that ultra-modern and expensive BMW World exhibition building and their main Munich campus right there so that you can tour the factory and BMW museum? Sort of self-promotion combined with promoting German tourism.


----------



## variable229 (Dec 28, 2003)

Lionnutz said:


> Nope at this time it is for driving school only. No deliveries


This is not true, I was at their track facility last Friday. You can now do M car deliveries to the Performance Center West (Thermal, CA). You need to have your CA contact the folks at PCD Thermal directly. If they go the normal route, the folks over in South Carolina would be confused as they haven't developed the process yet.


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

Ninong said:


> Nope. In fact, when asked that question directly, BMW said they had no plans to use the Thermal Club location for deliveries.


Not surprising. BMW owns their facility in South Carolina and it was purpose built. No to mention it's co-located with their factory. They have much more infrastructure in South Carolina. The new facility belongs to another entity entirely and BMW is just renting space. To provide widely available PCD there would require an enormous development of new infrastructure.


----------



## variable229 (Dec 28, 2003)

tturedraider said:


> Not surprising. BMW owns their facility in South Carolina and it was purpose built. No to mention it's co-located with their factory. They have much more infrastructure in South Carolina. The new facility belongs to another entity entirely and BMW is just renting space. To provide widely available PCD there would require an enormous development of new infrastructure.


Not sure where you are getting your information from. BMW is not just renting space at Thermal, they are building a entire hosting facility and building more tracks and bigger skid pad than the one in South Carolina. They have already broken ground on the performance center construction and slated to finish their permanent building next year.

Plus they are adding new tracks that allow them to host multiple events and configurations. Currently there is two tracks, north palm track and south palm track. Their future tracks were under construction. I only asked about M cars, but you can already do a Performance Center Delivery at the Thermal track.

Here is a picture of their future track construction.


----------



## Lionnutz (Jul 24, 2014)

variable229 said:


> This is not true, I was at their track facility last Friday. You can now do M car deliveries to the Performance Center West (Thermal, CA). You need to have your CA contact the folks at PCD Thermal directly. If they go the normal route, the folks over in South Carolina would be confused as they haven't developed the process yet.


It sounds like a special arrangement to pick up M cars only, not really a delivery program. Or else BMW would advertise it as such.

I am wondering if the dealership paid for a driving school day and shipped the car to Thermal for the customer to pick up there?


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

[email protected] BMW said:


> PC WEST is not a delivery center and will not be. It is meant for bmw track days, event, club events, corporate events, training, m school, driving school ect.


.


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

variable229 said:


> Not sure where you are getting your information from. BMW is not just renting space at Thermal, they are building a entire hosting facility and building more tracks and bigger skid pad than the one in South Carolina. They have already broken ground on the performance center construction and slated to finish their permanent building next year.
> 
> Plus they are adding new tracks that allow them to host multiple events and configurations. Currently there is two tracks, north palm track and south palm track. Their future tracks were under construction. I only asked about M cars, but you can already do a Performance Center Delivery at the Thermal track.
> 
> Here is a picture of their future track construction.


I oversimplified the investment they are making. I apologize. To set up a regular delivery program they would have to make VERY substantial additional investments to be able to process the cars and they are not doing that.

From BMW Blog, which is not an official BMWNA publication - http://www.bmwblog.com/2014/10/06/bmwblog-attends-bmw-performance-driving-school-thermal-club/

A couple of quotes -

"The company says they have no intentions of using this location for Performance Center new car deliveries similar to the Spartanburg, South Carolina location."

"BMW confirmed to me that the Thermal Club/Performance Center West will not become a delivery center and at the outset will not have an offroad course for X vehicles. They do say though that there is enough room to develop an offroad course later on should they choose."
----

In addition, current building construction plans do not include delivery facilities.


----------

